# Heinkel He111 Bomber



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

In French use 







This aircraft is a He111H-1 VIP transport, namely the aircraft VIP General Weise, Wr.5113, commander of the 11th Panzer Division. It was captured August 28, 1944, and was paid in early 1945 Dor Group (GB 1/31 Aunis) who used especially the Ju88A-4. For all we know it was never armed and used only for connecting flights, mostly flown by the commander Dor itself. This aircraft had three major periods.

1. From August 44 to March 45: He kept his German camouflage surlequel were applied roundels and black and white stripes of recognition.
2. In March 45 arrival at Cazaux, he was repainted light beige with red propeller spinners. It is from that moment he was called "the Pinasse" by mechanics, a pinnace is a small boat of the Bordeaux region.
3. In 1946 he was sent to the Paris area and was completely painted green. It was finally dismantled in 1949

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2014)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kampfgruppe 100 France 





















.

And a special: A He111H-3 with X-gerate target marker antenna's See more on X-gerate NSNL 124 - Knickebein, X-Gerät, Y-Gerät

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2015)

They do all that work - then someone breaks it !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Notice rear mirror on this night bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Why the dislike Hermann Kötke ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ostfront, KG4, Y-Gerät, target marker antenna's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2015)

He111B in Spain including cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2015)

Last pic are early He 111s in Condor Legion.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)

KG53, Radom 1944 A1+MP






From Luftwaffe Airfields 1935-1945, the incredible work of Henry L. deZeng IV

Radom-Piastow
(POL) (a.k.a. Radom-Piastów, Wsola) (51 28 50 N – 21 06 40 E)
General
: operational airfield (Einsatzhafen) in central Poland 97 km S of Warsaw; airfield
9-10 km NW of Radom.
History
: pre-war airfield of the Polish Air Force. Considerable
improvements under the Germans from 1940-44.
Surface and Dimensions
: grass surface on clay subsoil that in1940 measured 1050 x 950
meters. By Jun 44, the landing area had been expanded to approx. 1390 x 1170 meters
(1520 x 1280 yards). No paved runway.
Infrastructure
: full service and support facilities
were available and it had a barracks area.
Dispersal
: had extensively organized dispersal
areas by mid-1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2015)

Collision with balloon, notice Skull emblem KG54 Totenkopf

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)

First time i in all my years researching came across this. How to move your spare wheel Luftwaffe style...

KG55, Ostfront 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, that's something you don't see....till now...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2015)

He 111 "6N+.K" 2./KGr 100 in Vannes, France spring 1941 Maintenance, loading , ground crew


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2015)

Love that pup standing at attention!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Top shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nose and landing gear detail He111B-2


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)

He111H 6./KG 53 Winter 1942/43


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

sweet shots!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)

Merged with older thread.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the merge Wurger

6./KG53 im Winter 1941 in Borrisow, Russia.






6./KG53 im Winter 1942-43 in Russia.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2015)

My pleasure..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)

He111C Generalfeldmarschall Von Brauchitsch


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)

He111E-1, JuMo 211A-1


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2015)

He111H 8./KG 55 in Podlodowka in June 1944


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2015)

Good shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2015)

Feldpost Nr. 21400 10.3.1940


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2015)

Orscha, Russia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2015)

KG4 General Wever


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2015)

Attrappe/Decoy Scheinflughafen/Decoy airfield near Calais, Le Valentin 1941


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2015)

KG26, Norway


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2015)

On Torch, Steven "Modeldad" Eisenman posted these.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)

Postcard


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2015)

KG26 Torpedogeschwader attacking PQ18


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kg53 1943 30.000 Feindflug/sortie The 30:000 flown by flown by Feldwebel Engel


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2015)

Kg26, Lubeck airfield


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2015)

KG26 in Lübeck He111E


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2015)

9/KG53 France 1940


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2015)

Interesting - the nearest He-111 appears to have a light-coloured tail band, possibly yellow? Maybe Eastern Front, 1941, rather than France 1940 ?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't know that I would like all the bombs stacked so close to the aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)

Irak 1941


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)

Italy on route to USA


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2016)

Rumanian He111


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2016)

Slovakian


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

great pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2016)

KG55 "visiting" Poland and France 1940


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)

Anything But Wheels > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Russia 1944, external engine heater


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2016)

johnbr said:


> Anything But Wheels > Vintage Wings of Canada
> View attachment 354570



Nice.....weird, but nice shot


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2016)

Engine AND ground crew heater.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2017)

Norwegen 1942 , He11 KG26 Torpedogeschwader


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2017)

Spain, Condor


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2017)

The arrow to the far left, what is it pointing to? The ventral gun position? Seems too far forward.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> The arrow to the far left, what is it pointing to? The ventral gun position? Seems too far forward.



No the C-stand was covered which gives that impression


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2017)

KG26 Bahnhof Comiso


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2017)

Cool..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

He 111 G-3 Blindflugschule Kastrup, Fliegerhorst Neukuhre

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2017)

Rumanian


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Heinkel He 111 H-18 with FuG 200 Hohentwiel radar and torpedoes 1943 Heinkel He 111 luftwaffe ww2 bomber | World War Photos


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

May 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

A row of Heinkel He 111 bombers on an airfield during the first days of the Russian campaign


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

Damaged right wing of the German two-engine medium bomber Heinkel He-111 at the airport.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## miguel batista (Oct 25, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> He 111 G-3 Blindflugschule Kastrup, Fliegerhorst Neukuhre
> 
> View attachment 365479


Dear friends, can somebody know´s the code of this He-111 of the Blindflugschule 6? Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, Usine d avion en Allemagne, montage d un moteur, 1940, vintage sil | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Henkel 111 Frankreich 1940 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2019)

Captured crane?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

They left the RAF marking on it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - 6th Armored Medic On US Captured German He 111 w/ Camouflage | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German He 111 w/ Camouflage Nancy France - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orig. Foto Detail KG53 Legion Condor Wappen Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug in Russland | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orig. Foto Piloten b. Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber am Flugplatz Russland 1941 | eBay

Notice glider apparatus on tail

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

(d48) Frankreich KG 26 England He 111 Flugzeug Plane Tarnarbeiten Soldat 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeugbesatzung wird nach erfolgreichem Flug mit Musikkap | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK FLUGZEUG HE 111 OKW !!! | eBay

Roughed up a bit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2019)

Almost looks like a prop strike on the tail


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyway it was very close.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Almost looks like a prop strike on the tail



Was thinking the same Geo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

H313 Foto 2.WK Pressefoto Flugzeug 23x18cm beim Betanken Tankwagen TOP Heinkel | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Heinkel HE111 Instrument Panel Print WWII WW2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)

Interesting that he is selling a copy of a photo taken from the airliners.net site


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe He111 KG27 Nachtjäger Minensucher Aufbau Funk | eBay

anti balloon


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Ausbildung Bordschütze, He 111, Bordschützen-Schule in Rahmel | eBay

Gunner school


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 - Stab KG 54 - Gütersloh 1939 - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Flugzeuge Flugplatz Feldflugplatz Luftwaffe TARN Flugzeug (10x7) Original Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2019)

Love to see a colour shot of that


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Rumänisches Kampfflugzeug auf einem Feldflugplatz. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay

He111H-3, 32 delivered to Rumanian airforce 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel HE 111 - Motorenwartung | eBay

notice flame damper exhaust


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

Foto, deutsche Bomber Staffel auf Flugplatz in Frankreich (N)20661 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug/Aircraft Name PEDRO 4 bei Reparatur Legion Condor (1418) | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foto Legion Condor Spanien Flugplatz Saragossa Heinkel He 111 Maskottchen Hund | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Heinkel HE111 Flugzeug Plane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Heinkel He 111, Kennung: S13+D23 20742 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

9902a❚ ORIG. Foto, Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 bei Brjansk im weichem Boden Russland | eBay

Mechanics idea of extra lift


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

A145 Fotos Luftwaffe Klein Format Kontakt Abzug Flugzeug He111 Staffelabzeichen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

A146 Fotos Luftwaffe Klein Format Kontakt Abzug Flugzeug He111 Staffelabzeichen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

A144 Fotos Luftwaffe Klein Format Kontakt Abzug Flugzeug He111 Funk Technik camo | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

Heinkel He.111Z Heinkel He 111V8 Prototype D AQUO list of archive photo's featuring the Luftwaffe's Heinkel He 111 bomber during WWII


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

GERMANY OUT) World War II A Heinkel He - 111 of the German air force flying over the eastern Mediterranean (altitude: 6000m) - 1941 - Photographer: ullstein - Sobotta - (Photo by Sobotta/ullstein


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

German Empire Hanover Province Hanover: Education in a military flight school ' Kampfbeobachterschule ' - Body of a ' Heinkel ' fighter plane as a simulator - Photographer: Willi Ruge


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 - Condor Legion - Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

Love Condor aircraft


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

C147 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Postkarte Flugzeug He111 TOP technik Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

CASA 2.111 

4314 Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Kennung Beute in den USA | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Postcard german Luftwaffe Bomber Heinkel He 111 with Torpedoes !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured HE-111 Along Autobahn, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: GI Atop Captured HE-111, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

LC Legion Condor Flugzeug He 111 Kennung 2S+39 Spanien #5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto : He 111 Kampf-Flugzeug mit G1+G4 und weißem Winter-Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)

Not the G1+G4 but the G1+GH


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

Original WWII 9th AAF GI Snapshot Photograph Postcard - GI's On Crashed HE-111 | eBay
Original WWII US GI Snapshot Photograph Postcard - GIs On Crashed HE-111 | eBay
Original WWII US GI Snapshot Photograph Postcard -3 GI's on Crashed HE-111 Tail | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

A469 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 Feindflug Wappen KG27 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Interesting study of the panel lines in the last photo


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> This aircraft is a He111H-1 VIP transport, namely the aircraft VIP General Weise, Wr.5113, commander of the 11th Panzer Division. It was captured August 28, 1944, and was paid in early 1945 Dor Group (GB 1/31 Aunis) who used especially the Ju88A-4. For all we know it was never armed and used only for connecting flights, mostly flown by the commander Dor itself. This aircraft had three major periods.
> 
> 1. From August 44 to March 45: He kept his German camouflage surlequel were applied roundels and black and white stripes of recognition.
> 2. In March 45 arrival at Cazaux, he was repainted light beige with red propeller spinners. It is from that moment he was called "the Pinasse" by mechanics, a pinnace is a small boat of the Bordeaux region.
> 3. In 1946 he was sent to the Paris area and was completely painted green. It was finally dismantled in 1949



FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 111 | eBay
FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 111 NAHAUFNAHME | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

10476 Unsere Luftwaffe Kampfflugzeug Heinkel He 111 wird mit Bomben beladen WK2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Foto WK2 Norwegen Flugzeug HE 111 Wintertag Kennung A E Flügel #14 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

Foto, Legion Condor, Heinkel He 111, Nahaufnahme, Spanien, b 21017 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

Foto, Legion Condor, Heinkel He 111, Nahaufnahme, Spanien, a 21017 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug Erfurt +01801 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

Foto, Nachl. Pilot Legion Condor, Flugpl. Sanjurjo, He 111 w. bestückt 5026-630 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2020)

S626 Foto Wehrmacht Balkan Rumänien Beute Luftwaffe Pilot Flugzeug He111 Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2020)

S627 Foto Wehrmacht Balkan Rumänien Beute Luftwaffe Pilot Flugzeug He111 Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2020)

S625 Foto Wehrmacht Balkan Rumänien Beute Luftwaffe Pilot Flugzeug He111 Emblem | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Foto WK2 Norwegen Flugzeug HE 111 Wintertag Kennung A E Flügel #14 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto rum. Heinkel He111 Flugzeug Flugplatz ZILISTEA b. Buzau Rumänien 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

2.WK - PHOTO-DRUCK 30 x 21 cm - WERKSTÄTTE EINES FELDFLUGHAFENS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

86# Flugzeug Airplane He 111 Salamanca Spanien Legion Condor Flieger Abt. / 1 | eBay

Notive protective cover for right prop.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Heinkel He 111 als Nachtbomber, Flugplatz Fürth | eBay

Notice Knickebein antennas

Battle of the Beams - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto aus Nachlass Kampfgeschwader 55, Heinkel bei Chartres (N)20755 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo GI In Nose w/ Luftwaffe Flight Cap In US Captured German He 111 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - GI Sitting In Cockpit Of US Captured German Heinkel He 111 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug He 111 im Libia Dak Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 26, 2020)

Facebook art


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foto WK2 Legion Condor Deutsches Flugzeug Kennung Holzauge #27 | eBay
Holzauge "be carefull"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foto WK2 Legion Condor Flugplatz Flugzeug Staffel Pedro #27 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Foto WK2 Soldaten Flugzeug Name Humel-Humel FlugplatzD1.45 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Josef Rottys dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2020)

#288. Radials are interesting.


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 2, 2020)

I believe that is a very rare G model HE 111, I don't know how to tell the difference between a G-1, G-2, or G-3

Thanks for posting it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> I believe that is a very rare G model HE 111, I don't know how to tell the difference between a G-1, G-2, or G-3
> 
> Thanks for posting it!


According to Asisbiz...Heinkel He 111G3 FFS(B)34 Stkz CE+NX 28 flown by Helmut Rix Kastrup Denmark 1944-0A


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 9, 2020)

Not a very good pic's, but I have not seen many shots of the H-8 with the cable cutters installed

Source from the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 9, 2020)

I thought this was a nice detail shot from the rear of the He 111 Torpedo Mounting

Source Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2020)

Good pics.


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 10, 2020)

Interesting inflight shot with a He 100

source internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 11, 2020)

Really like the look of the early He 111s, a real elegant bird.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> Interesting inflight shot with a He 100
> 
> View attachment 597782


Source ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Troops Posed on Tail of Captured Camo Luftwaffe He-111 Bomber!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeuge, Heinkel He 111, Flugplatz Wiener Neustadt, a | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeuge, Heinkel He 111, Flugplatz Wiener Neustadt, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Heinkel He 111 der Legion Condor im Einsatz, Spanien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Captured German Bomber Plane Italy Original WWII Photo #2 | eBay
Captured German Bomber Plane Italy Original WWII Photo #1 | eBay
Captured German Bomber Plane Italy Original WWII Photo #3 | eBay
















*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R223 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 12./ K.G.27 Flugzeug He111 Tscherkassy Februar ´44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R215 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 12./ K.G.27 Flugzeug He111 Winter camo Februar ´44 | eBay

1G+DH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

118333: Fotoalbum Kampfgeschwader 1 Hindenburg, HE-111, JU-52, ME-109 vom JG 77 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto : Heinkel He 111 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Kleeblatt mit 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Nahaufnahme, Heinkel He 111 E, (RB) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Nahaufnahme, Heinkel He 111 B, (RB) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto (Nr. 5) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Motor Heizung am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Motor Heizung am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 am Flugplatz, Flugzeugführer m.250 Feindflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto camo Tarnung Flugzeug He 111 mit wappen Stier, Flagge auf Cockpit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Camo Tarnung Flugzeug He 111, zerstörte Schützen Kuppel in Winter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Flugzeug Heinkel He111 Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Fliegerhorst Malmi Finnland 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2021)

Good picture of a hand rail.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Junge Frau in der Waffenproduktion - Flugzeug - Wehrmacht - Original Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

That picture confused me for a minute until I realized that the nose bubble is missing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Airman Looks Over Shot Down Camo Luftwaffe He-111 Bomber!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German He 111 Bomber Nordholz Air Base Germany | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## FowellBox (Feb 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Junge Frau in der Waffenproduktion - Flugzeug - Wehrmacht - Original Foto | eBay
> 
> View attachment 607434


Shouldn't this be in the Girls and Aircraft section?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Girls and Aircraft section?


I thought of that but i found the masking and painting more belonging in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber m. Kennung am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bomben für Flugzeug Luftwaffe - Afrika - DAK - Wehrmacht - Russland - Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

Interesting ...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

AK Postkarte Wehrmacht Heinkel Kampfflugzeug He 111 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Gesucht Fotos und dokumente aus Süd friesland (Holland / Niederlande) Gesucht. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Mar 18, 2021)

Interesting that only the bottom prop blades of both engines are bent. Deadstick with both engines out and blades exactly in the same position?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2021)

seems to be the case. An interesting nickname on the aircraft that I've not seen before. German comic book characters for the period: The 5 Schreckensteiner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Legion Condor 1936 Spanien bruch he111 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Orig. Foto! ein in Nordfrankreich stationiertes Flugzeug Heinkel HE 111 Technik | eBay

notice emblem cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15574901

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug/Aircraft Name PEDRO 4 bei Reparatur Legion Condor (1418) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Flugbesatzung der Luftwaffe vor einem Bomber, Flugzeug (N)50152 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Schneetarn, Winterkampf (N)50152 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe steht Kopf (N)50152 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 174 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 174 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





1001 notice twin waist mg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 175 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 175 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





48

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 173 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 173 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Frankreich Vannes Flugplatz He 111 Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3579x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich Vannes Flugplatz He 111 Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3579x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Note the aerials for the X-Gerät which gave it the nickname, "Dreimaster HE
Note device behind gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 mit Kennung BO+EK - Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 mit Kennung BO+EK - Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





BO+EK

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM236 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 Staffelabzeichen Emblem Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM236 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 Staffelabzeichen Emblem Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Kampfgeschwader 26 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM230 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 Staffelabzeichen Wappen Emblem | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM230 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 Staffelabzeichen Wappen Emblem in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Kampfgeschwader 26 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Heinkel HE 111 Legion Condor H1.27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Heinkel HE 111 Legion Condor H1.27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

Altes Foto Lufthansa Flugzeug 30iger Jahre | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Lufthansa Flugzeug 30iger Jahre in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Heinkel He 111 715 D-ALIX Rostock 1935 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

Foto : Heinkel He 111 Kampf-Flugzeug auf einem Flugplatz in Polen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Heinkel He 111 Kampf-Flugzeug auf einem Flugplatz in Polen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2021)

Foto, Gr. Kampffliegerschule 4 in Thorn, Überflug von Thorn, Polen, a (N)50302 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Gr. Kampffliegerschule 4 in Thorn, Überflug von Thorn, Polen, a (N)50302 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





air to air shot Kampffliegerschule 4 in Thorn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Aufklärer Flugzeug O.b.d.L. in Russland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Aufklärer Flugzeug O.b.d.L. in Russland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

F002391 Bombardier of a German bomber Heinkel He 111. 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002391 Bombardier of a German bomber Heinkel He 111. 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lofte

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

F002390 Gunners of a German bomber Heinkel He 111. 1940 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002390 Gunners of a German bomber Heinkel He 111. 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

Foto-Ansichtskarte - Kampfflugzeug He 111 K - PST. Quakenbrück 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Ansichtskarte - Kampfflugzeug He 111 K - PST. Quakenbrück 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





71+F26

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> F002390 Gunners of a German bomber Heinkel He 111. 1940 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002390 Gunners of a German bomber Heinkel He 111. 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


You just know someone is going to be stood on there...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2021)

Good pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Henkel He 111 in der Nahaufnahme (N)50330 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Henkel He 111 in der Nahaufnahme (N)50330 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





He70

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 13, 2021)

Is that an B model with wing Radiators? Or are the dark panels inboard of the engines something else?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)

Yep... it looks like the early B version.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

C186 Norwegen Flugplatz Trondheim Værnes Heinkel He 111 Kampfgeschwader 26 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie C186 Norwegen Flugplatz Trondheim Værnes Heinkel He 111 Kampfgeschwader 26 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Trondheim Værnes Heinkel He111 Kampfgeschwader 26

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice shot, I wonder what that load does to the cruise speed!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Foto - WK 2 - Soldaten auf Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - WK 2 - Soldaten auf Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Luftwaffe Heinkel HE 111 K1.17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Luftwaffe Heinkel HE 111 K1.17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





He111E

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

71+B13














Foto Heinkel He 111 Bomber Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe im Verbandsflug ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Heinkel He 111 Bomber Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe im Verbandsflug ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Lufthansa D-ABIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2022)

I believe this is the He-111 now in the RAF Museum, Hendon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> I believe this is the He-111 now in the RAF Museum, Hendon.



'Tis... Went to England from France and was supposed to go to the USA but there was not enough room on the carrier, so it was left behind. Its wearing the marking applied by members of the 61st FS of the 56th FG, but retaining a small swastika on the fin, as shown in the lower photo with British roundels in place of the Stars. The picture is taken at Farnborough during the Enemy Aircraft Exhibition, note the Me 410 in the background and the tail of an Fw 190 Mistel off the port wingtip.

Taken at Hendon, note on the display board it has a commonly published photo of the captured He 111 AW177 in flight.




RAFM 202

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

wich unit emblem?



















Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 mit Wappen in Rangsdorf - Luftwaffe 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 mit Wappen in Rangsdorf - Luftwaffe 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)

IMHO that's the 2./KG55 emblem

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Mar 9, 2022)

Your on the money Wuger..

Source Luftwaffe Emblems 1939-1945 Ketley and Rolfe.....Markings and Camouflage ww2 Vol II K Ries

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

Condor Pedro 5














Foto WK2 Legion Condor Flugplatz Flugzeug Staffel Pedro #27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Legion Condor Flugplatz Flugzeug Staffel Pedro #27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Notice different exhaust stacks Heinkel He111 Bomber















K3352 Foto deutsches Flugzeug frühe Heinkel He111 He 111 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3352 Foto deutsches Flugzeug frühe Heinkel He111 He 111 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Notice different exhaust stacks Heinkel He111 Bomber














K3348 Foto deutsches Flugzeug frühe Heinkel He111 He 111 + Junkers Ju52 Ju 52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3348 Foto deutsches Flugzeug frühe Heinkel He111 He 111 + Junkers Ju52 Ju 52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

G35 Foto Gruppenbild Luftwaffen Personal vor Bomber Flugzeug plan Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie G35 Foto Gruppenbild Luftwaffen Personal vor Bomber Flugzeug plan Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

(Enemy Aircraft) Flight RAF Rafwaffe captured beute sept 1942 AW177

























1426 (Enemy Aircraft) Flight RAF, "the Rafwaffe" 1942 trio private photographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1426 (Enemy Aircraft) Flight RAF, "the Rafwaffe" 1942 trio private photographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

Engine change KG26 72+12












Foto Luftwaffe, KG 26 Bomber mit Staffelwappen, Motor wird eingebaut, Flugzeug | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe, KG 26 Bomber mit Staffelwappen, Motor wird eingebaut Flugzeug 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Early














Notgelandete deutsches Flugzeug He 111 Flugplatz Königsberg Devau Ostpreußen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Notgelandete deutsches Flugzeug He 111 Flugplatz Königsberg Devau Ostpreußen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2022)

Condor , early version














Wehrmacht Bomber He111 Flugzeug Legion Condor Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Bomber He111 Flugzeug Legion Condor Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

White propellers














Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber HE 111 WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber HE 111 WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

engine change














Flugzeug Wartung der Motore deutscher Bomber HE 111 ausgebauter Motor WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Wartung der Motore deutscher Bomber HE 111 ausgebauter Motor WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

200th engine change 














Flugzeug Wartung deutscher Bomber HE 111 Jubiläum 200 Motorwechsel Feier WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Wartung deutscher Bomber HE 111 Jubiläum 200 Motorwechsel Feier WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2022)

Schwan















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Heinkel "He 111" - Kampfgeschwader - WAPPEN "Schwan" & "??-BR" | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Heinkel "He 111" - Kampfgeschwader - WAPPEN "Schwan" & "??-BR" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

2./KG53














TOP! Foto - Technik Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber Staffel Abzeichen - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie TOP! Foto - Technik Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber Staffel Abzeichen - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

maintenance engine change














Nr-45742 Foto 2 wk. Deutsche Soldaten Ehrenbegräbnis Frankreich 6 x 9 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr-45742 Foto 2 wk. Deutsche Soldaten Ehrenbegräbnis Frankreich 6 x 9 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Battle damadge G1+FT












Nr-45617 Foto 2 wk. Deutscher beschossener Jagd Flieger 6,5 x 8,5 cm | eBay
Nr-45618 Foto 2 wk. Deutscher beschossener Jagd Flieger 6 x 8,5 cm | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Torpedo He 111H des KG 26 mit Lufttorpedos (Comiso,Italien 1941)



















Heinkel He 111H des KG 26 mit Lufttorpedos (Comiso,Italien 1941) A | eBay


Entdecken Sie Heinkel He 111H des KG 26 mit Lufttorpedos (Comiso,Italien 1941) A in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

E902 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 cockpit Motor TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie E902 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He111 cockpit Motor TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

20.000 Feindflüge des Geschwader 1G+??












Foto Luftwaffe 20.000 Feindflüge des Geschwaders Gratulation | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 20.000 Feindflüge des Geschwaders Gratulation | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2022)

That's a Heinkel He 111

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Wurger
you please move Focke Wulf Fw200 Condor to my he111 thread here Heinkel He111 Bomber


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)

Done.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Battle damadge G1+FT



Would be interested to know if it was written off or repaired and put back into service. Looks like a pretty intensive engagement.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bretagne Vannes Meucon Winter Notice the 3 anttena set up X-beam equipment ( X-Gerät ) KG100














Q551 Foto Wehrmacht KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes meucon Winter He111 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q551 Foto Wehrmacht KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes meucon Winter He111 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bretagne Vannes Meucon KG100 black night cammo














Q531 Foto Wehrmacht KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes Flugzeug He111 Bombe Munit | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q531 Foto Wehrmacht KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes Flugzeug He111 Bombe Munit in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bretagne Vannes Meucon KG100 black night cammo coded G notice wooden hardstand stop.














Q525 Foto Luftwaffe KG100 Frankreich Vannes Flugzeug He111 Panzer Lanz Raupe Tra | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q525 Foto Luftwaffe KG100 Frankreich Vannes Flugzeug He111 Panzer Lanz Raupe Tra in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bretagne Vannes Meucon KG100 black night cammo incendiary bo x
















Q521 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes Flugzeug He111 Bo | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q521 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes Flugzeug He111 Bo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Leitwerk Kennung 7186 mit 12 Abschussbalken killboard














Foto deutsches Flugzeug Leitwerk Kennung 7186 mit 12 Abschussbalken 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto deutsches Flugzeug Leitwerk Kennung 7186 mit 12 Abschussbalken 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Filipowski1940 France














(b25)Frankreich 1940 Flugplatz Flugzeug Plane Soldat Staffelei Staffel zeichnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie (b25)Frankreich 1940 Flugplatz Flugzeug Plane Soldat Staffelei Staffel zeichnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 19, 2022)

Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 19, 2022)

Chinese He111A-0 re-engined with Wright Cyclone radial engines






Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice shots of round engine He111's !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Condor Pedro 25-4















Foto Flugzeug/Aircraft Name PEDRO 4 bei Reparatur Legion Condor (1418) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug/Aircraft Name PEDRO 4 bei Reparatur Legion Condor (1418) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

wrknr 5251














Foto Soldaten der Luftwaffe an einem Auto vor einem Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Luftwaffe an einem Auto vor einem Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

SC1000 oFw Liebscher, KG 100














Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Grossbombe einhängen, Frankreich (G)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Grossbombe einhängen, Frankreich (G)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

X-gerat pathfinder 6N+HL OFw Liebscher, KG100, Maschine vom Staffelkapitän




















Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Maschine vom Staffelkapitän (G)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Maschine vom Staffelkapitän (G)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

X-gerat pathfinder 6N+HL OFw Liebscher, KG100, Maschine vom Staffelkapitän



















Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Im Gespräch mit dem Staffelkapitän (G)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Im Gespräch mit dem Staffelkapitän (G)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Maintenance OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Tank Umbau an Heinkel He111 vor dem Start






















Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Tank Umbau an Heinkel He 111 vor dem Start (G)50578 | eBay
Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Heinkel He 111 an der Ostfront (G)50578 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Condor 















Foto-Spanien-Legion-Condor-Alcañiz-Teruel-Kampfgruppe-88-Heinkel He 111 E-22 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Spanien-Legion-Condor-Alcañiz-Teruel-Kampfgruppe-88-Heinkel He 111 E-22 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Squiggle












Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug KG55 m. Tarn am Flugplatz SCHRODIN Polen 1944 | eBay
Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug KG55 m. Tarn am Flugplatz SCHRODIN Polen 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Early G1+FO KG55

















Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber mit KG55 Kennung am Flugplatz | eBay
Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber mit KG55 Kennung am Flugplatz | eBay
Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug mit KG55 Kennung am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Balloon cutter














Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber der KG55 am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber der KG55 am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

25-28 early Condor Spain














Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung in Spanien - Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung in Spanien - Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Squigle














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "He 111" ??? Super TARNUNG - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - Salla / Finnland | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "He 111" ??? Super TARNUNG - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - Salla / Finnland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Condor notice k on rudder














Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 - Bomber - Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 - Bomber - Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Condor early 3 staffel 25-81















Foto Spanien, Bomber mit Staffelwappen bereit für Einsatt, Legion Condor Flieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Bomber mit Staffelwappen bereit für Einsatt, Legion Condor Flieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

Notice solid nose He111D refeuling ??+NQ















Foto He 111 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Winter Tankwagen Mechaniker Betankung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto He 111 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Winter Tankwagen Mechaniker Betankung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Early














Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Bomber Wappen Kennung HE-111E Heinkel Tanker B86 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Bomber Wappen Kennung HE-111E Heinkel Tanker B86 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 winter cammo 5J+BR






















































Z363 Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Heinkel He 111 Wintertarnung camo plane | eBay
Z362 Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Heinkel He 111 Wintertarnung camo plane | eBay
Z360 Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Wehrmacht General Heinkel He 111 camo !! | eBay
Z364 Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Heinkel He 111 Wintertarnung camo plane | eBay
Z361 Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Heinkel He 111 Wintertarnung camo plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Notice stripes on tail ??+CC














Foto : He 111 Kampf-Flugzeug mit in 2 Streifen abgetarntem Leitwerk im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : He 111 Kampf-Flugzeug mit in 2 Streifen abgetarntem Leitwerk im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)

IMHO that's the 1H+CC marking. It would indicate the KG 26 in 1940/1941 and the BoB time.


----------



## AL90 (Dec 9, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO that's the 1H+CC marking. It would indicate the KG 26 in 1940/1941 and the BoB time.
> 
> View attachment 697883


I agree, KG26. They were particularly active around Scotland in late 1939 and the first half of 1940 flying from Norway.


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942 winter cammo 5J+BR
> 
> View attachment 696936
> 
> ...


Seriously looks like they used a mop to apply that winter "distemper". EXCELLENT pics. Thank you!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

jgreiner said:


> Seriously looks like they used a mop to apply that winter "distemper". EXCELLENT pics. Thank you!


The white often was applied with a mop or broom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:26 AM)

Heater test



















Foto Nachlass / original Luftwaffe Flugplatz WW2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Nachlass / original Luftwaffe Flugplatz WW2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 7:26 AM)




----------

